# Onces' TP-PT training log



## once was fat (Apr 4, 2004)

Im starting a new log based on TP's new 12 week trainning course that I will be participating in.  I will be able to talk about how workouts went in general but not more than that.  

I plan on starting on this tuesday.  My diet will be a 40/40/20 with higher carbs on workout days.  I will be going for around 3,000 calories a day with one cheat day a week for the reward.  

Foods that I plan on cosuming the most on a daily basis will be:


Proteins:
100%whey shakes
Chicken breast
tuna fish
red meat once or twice a week
protein bars just incase of a missed meal
low fat cottage cheese in the night

Carbs:
apples one on non workout days two on workout days
black beans
oatmeal
brown rice
red baked potato
whole wheat pasta with red sauce once or twice a week
99%fat free turkey chili

Fat:
omega 3 5 caps daily
extra virgin olive oil
fat from the red meat

Veggies:
spinach salad with ff dressing or olive oil wit lemon
canned spinach
steamed broclli
steamed green beans


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

Best of luck!  Il be following along!


----------



## once was fat (Apr 4, 2004)

Thank atherjen!!!!!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 4, 2004)

Damn, I was hoping he'd let you post exercises.... oh well 

Im just a cheater arnet I


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2004)

cool!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 4, 2004)

He can post exercises, reps, sets, and weights on the day they are done, but cannot discuss future workouts.

You'll have to infer what you will.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck, bud.  

What are your current stats and such?  IIRC, i think we were pretty similar (at least from the "once was fat" point).


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck buddy! I look foward to seeing your progress


----------



## once was fat (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Good luck, bud.
> 
> What are your current stats and such?  IIRC, i think we were pretty similar (at least from the "once was fat" point).


Height 6 foot 1   Weight 170lbs  Bf 11%  My arms are long and thin and they lag the most.  Just to give you an example my neck it 16 and 1/2 and my length for my arms is 36-37.  I dropped 72lbs over the last 6 months.  Waist size was 42 now current 32 in waist. Im still carrying some fat on my love handles and inner thigh area.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2004)

... good work!!   Keep kicking it OWF!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Once


----------



## once was fat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok no workout today. I decided to take the day off because of the new start of tp training.  My workouts will be sat, Sunday, off monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, off Thursday, off Friday.

My diet today was

Meal 1 protein shake with fiber one.
Meal 2  protein shake with 1/2 cup before cooked oatmeal
meal 3 1/2 cup brown rice with lean pork wrapped in a low carb wrap.
Meal 4 small green salad with ff dressing one small sugar free yogurt.
meal 5 Two beef pattie no bun spinach and black beans.  
Meal 6 will be a shake or low fat cottage cheese before bed. 

Im not to happy with todays diet.  Seams like somethings missing now that I look back at what I ate. 


Todays supplements were a little unusual.  
9 caps of astragulus
4 fish caps
one multi
3 vitamin c's
20grams glutamine
5 grams creatine

Got to get to bed early tonight as Im starting to feel a slight cold coming on and I have a 5a.m. workout tomrrow.


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe Meal 4 needs more protein?


----------



## once was fat (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Maybe Meal 4 needs more protein?


Yeh your right I should have had some cottage cheese instead of the yogurt.  The problem is I ran out last night so I picked some up tonight.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## once was fat (Apr 6, 2004)

Posting early today becuase my first workout started at 5:30am.  
Overall it went well.  I was in and out in 40mins.  I did have some trouble with BB rows as I have not done this exercise before.  I used the smith for one set to get the feel and then went with the standard BB with free weigths.  Didnt seem to hit my lats that well but thats expected because I know I dont have the perfect form yet.  The BB rows acutally got my lower back hinting that I did not have proper form.  

Here is what I did today

wide grip pulldowns to chest 2  sets 10 reps  130lb, 120lbs
BB rows  2 sets 10reps 105lbs 95lbs.  I think I will drop the weight next time in order to get proper form.
leg curls seated  2 sets 10reps  90lbs 90lbs
BB curls 2 sets 10reps 65lbs 65lbs
hammer cable curls  2 sets 10reps 50lbs 40lbs this exercise was awesome.
calf raises 2 sets 10reps  120lbs 130lbs
BB shrugs on the smith 2 sets 10reps 205lbs 205lbs

I have all meals except for dinner planned so here they are

5am  protein shake 5g glutamine 5g creatine 1multi 1fishie
630am post workout grape juice with 5g creatine 1/2oats
730am 1 small apple 3 astragulus
1030am protein shake 1/2fcup oats
1200 chicken breast with brown rice
300 1 can tuna with whole wheat low carb wrap
400 snack 1 small apple
dinner will probablly be canned spinach black beans and chicken breast.
Protein shake before bed then 3 zma's

I am still feeling under the weather with this slight cold that I got.  It kinda felt wierd to wake up so early and hit the gym.  I kinda felt disoriented. When I got home from the gym I actually went back to bed for about 30minutes.  I hope that I will be able to adapt to the two early morning workouts.  Any tips would be great.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 6, 2004)

not to go into detail but why 10 reps?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2004)

Given that you nailed 10 reps for all sets, it would appear that you need to increase the weight for the next workout.

As for the BB rows, they don't directly hit the lats.  They're more for back thickness.  The pulldowns will hit the lats.  Make sure you don't round your back when doing the rows. 

You'll get used to the early AM workouts. I used to work out in the evening, but now prefer to workout first thing in the morning if possible.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> not to go into detail but why 10 reps?


I have always done 10-12 reps now that im on this new program I wanted to go shoot for 10 reps to start adding in more weight.  When I fisr started I was doing 15 reps.  My goal with the 10 reps is to hit 10 reps for the first set and down the reps on the next sets.  Today was just a feel day for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job on the first day buddy! But don't forget what the rep range is!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> I have always done 10-12 reps now that im on this new program I wanted to go shoot for 10 reps to start adding in more weight.  When I fisr started I was doing 15 reps.  My goal with the 10 reps is to hit 10 reps for the first set and down the reps on the next sets.  Today was just a feel day for me.




Thats cool man I was just checkin' in b/c I thought i might have missed something and sometimes we all make mistakes I was just checking.  Just dont be doing 10 reps when we get to the end of this phase.  hahaa


----------



## once was fat (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Good job on the first day buddy! But don't forget what the rep range is!


Your right Rock.  I will make this change on the next workout.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok todays workout went much better than yesterday.  I started at 6:00am today.  The only thing that really sucked and was pretty embarrasing was the sled squats.  I will admit it I hate squats and I never do them.  I can hardly walk right now and I have a basketball game tonight.  Every time I get up from my desk I have to use my arms to get out of the chair.  I can bench more than I cant squat.  This sucks but I have to start somewhere right. Here is how it went today.  I had more intesity today and I felt like I accomplished something today.  

Hack squats 2 sets 8 reps  130lbs 120lbs they about killed me

Quad extentions 2 sets 8 reps 100lbs 110lbs

Incline BB press 2 sets 9 reps for 135lbs 6 reps for 155lbs

Cable crossovers 2 sets 9 reps for 70lbs each hand 8 reps for 70lbs each hand.

Millitary DB press  2 sets 8 reps 40lb db each hand 7 reps 40lb db each hand. 

Close grip bench press standard benc press bar 2 sets 7 reps for 115 7 reps for 105.

V bar press downs 2 sets 8 reps for 140lbs 7 reps for 150lbs.

Here is what my diet will look like today

5:30am protein shake 5g glut 5g creatine one multi one fish
7:00am post workout grape juice with 5g creatine 1/2 cup oats with half teaspoon of honey and a small apple on the way to work
10:00am protein shake 1/2 cup oats.
12:00 pm I have to take a client out to eat chicken breast with green peppers and onions with black beans maybe a couple of chips with salsa maybe maybe not.
3:00pm chicken breast with brown rice
4:30 one small apple as a snack with a protein bar
6:00 chicken breast with black beans canned spinach.
8:30 post basketball game green salad with chicken breast  ff dressing.
10:00 before bed protein shake with 5 g glut 3 zma

I will not workout for the next two days because my split looks like this.  Sat on  Sun on Mon off  Tues on Wed on Thur off Fri off.
This will be good to have two days off seeing how I do have a slight cold right now.  I had a great workout today and Im looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like a great w/o buddy! I'm the same way with squats. I can bench much more than I can squat. But it'll come for both of us


----------



## once was fat (Apr 8, 2004)

No workout today.  My diet was terrible today.  I have a loss of appetite due to this stupid cold that I have.  It has actually gone from bad to worse, but Here is how little I ate today.

8:00am protein shake and one small apple.  1 multi 1 fish 3 astragulus caps. 

11:00am protein shake with a 1/2cup of oats.

3:00pm one can tuna with ligh mayo 1teaspoon with 3 stoned wheat crackers.

4:30pm I tried to get down a protein bar and could only take a couple of bites.

6:00pm I had like 4 chips torengos (woops)  One grapefruit.

8:30pm I will have a couple of small chicken breasts or a can of 99% FF turkey chili

Before bed I will have a protein shake.  

Well I hope I get well soon.  I plan to take the rest of the week off from the gym to heal from this cold.  Since im only two workouts into TP's training I will restart from the beggining on tuesday.  Most of the people at ironmag are starting monday anyways.  If anyone has any miracle tips on fighting colds please let me know.  This is what Im currently using to fight it.  

9 caps astragulus
2 multivitamans
15 grams glutamine
5  zma 
6 vitamin c's


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Here to follow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon buddy! Also, Garlic is also good to help with colds.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 10, 2004)

Yesterday diet went like this.

8:00am  protein shake 1 small apple
10:00am  protein shake 1/2 oats
12:30pm I was on a mission to find nutribiotic defense plus and I found a bottle at wild oats grocery store.  This better work for my cold it was 18bucks a bottle.  I also picked up some organic trail mix for a snack since I was mobile.
2:00pm chicken breast with brown rice
4:00 the cold really stratin kicking my ass I had one small apple
6:00pm cheat meal.  Bacon swiss burger with a couple of onion rings.
9:00pm protein shake 

Again my diet was terrible due to lake of of being hungry.  Still fighting a cold.  I slept untill 11:00am this morning and plan on taking naps through out the day.  I hope I will be back in action by tuesday but if I dont thats life.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 11, 2004)

I will not post my diet for sat or sun.  My appetited was slim to none.  I would be ashamed to post what I ate as it was practically nothing.  

I do have my diet set up for tomorow and here is what it looks like. 

8:00am protein shake
10:00am  protein shake and 1/2 cup otameal
12:00 black beans and chicken breast
3:00pm 1/2 cup otameal 3 hard boiled eggs no yolk
6:00pm chicken breast canned spinach and black beans
9:00pm protein shake before bed. 

I do need to go to the store for oatmeal, cottage cheese , apples, low carb wraps, low fat sugar free yogurt, a few cans of tuna and some fresh veggies. 

My cold is getting better.  I dont think I will be able to train on tuesday though.  I still have some congestion in my chest.  I am using nutribiotic defense plus and it seems to have helped a little.  I am so missing that gym smell, the walk to the locker room and the sound of iron clanging.  Most of all I am missing the relaxing time after a hard workout.  I will probably change my spilt to thursday and friday sat off sunday monday, and tuesday and wednesday off.   I hope I will be able to start tuesday but if not thursday will be for sure.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 13, 2004)

Diet for today

8:00am protein shake
10:30am 1/2 cup oats 
12:00pm lean pork sandwich and one chicken breast.  I did have two small cookies with this meal.
3:00pm 1/2 cup oats protein shake
7:00pm 3 egg omelete with chicken breast.
10:00pm protein shake before bed or some more egg whites

I sound like a broken record but I am feeling better today.  I would say I am at about 75%.  I will take one more day off and start back to the gym on thursday.  Man I cant wait I have been sitting on my ass for a week now, and I think I am tired of being tired.  Mentally Im drained from this cold and all I can think about is when will I be 100%.  I will probably  change my slplit to thursday friday, off sat sunday, monday off tuesday off wednesday.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 13, 2004)

Correction for 7:00pm meal.  Its now going to be at 8:00pm and will look like this.  One small baked fish fillet pollock, green beans, and black beans.  I went to make the chicken breast omlete and no eggs or chicken breast dam.  My wife ate all the food today.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am back in action.  My cold is 90% gone.  I just have a little nasal congestion but other than that Im good.  Since I had to take a week off I will start My tp-pt training all over again.  I was only two workouts into before I got sick so not much lost.  Tomorrow is my first day back and I dont know if I will be able to sleep tonight.  Along with the cold came a shitty diet as well, but after today im back on track.  Next workout will be early morning tomorrow. 

Here is how my diet looked today.  

8:00am protein shake
10:00am 1/2 cup oats
12:00pm bowl of potatoe soup with two lean beef tacos
3:00pm 1 can tuna with 3 whole wheat crackers
7:00pm 1 lean ground beef burger on the foreman ff cheese.  I also had 4 small sugar free cookies.
10:00pm 1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese.

I did go the store and here is what I got.
low fat cottage cheese
lean ground beef
boneless skinless chicken breast
tub of oats
18 eggs
2lbs of apples
several cans of tuna
2 canaloupes spelled wrong
99%ff turkey slices
ff cheese singles for bunless burgers
I did get some natty pb but the dam jar broke on the kitchen floor. That was a waste of 2.59.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2004)

Glad your feeling better! Good luck restarting


----------



## once was fat (Apr 15, 2004)

First day back in the gym felt really good. 

Diet went like this. 

8:00am protein shake with one small apple.
10:00am protein shake with 1/2 cup oats.
12:00pm 3slices of meat loaf 1 small manacoti, small green salad and broccoli
3:00pm lean ground beaf burger with ff cheese
4:30pm one small apple
6:00pm post workout shake
9:00pm 4egg white veggie omlet with ww french toast sugar free syrup.

Today's workout.

2 sets wide grip pulldowns 8/140lbs 9/130lbs
2 sets bb row's 9/95lbs 8/115lbs
2 sets leg curls 7/75lbs 8/75lbs
2 sets bb curls 9/75lbs 7/75lbs
2 sets hammer cable curls 8/50lbs 8/50lbs
2 sets calf raises 8/140lbs 8/140lbs
2 sets bb shrugs 8/205lbs 8/205lbs

I did do few sets of machine crunches just because I havent been in the gym for a week.  My workout today kept me wanting more.  Tomorrow is squat day.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice BB curls!


----------



## once was fat (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nice BB curls!


Thanks.  Isnt that weird I can curl more with my bicep's than with my legs.  .  Im wondering if I should add more weight on the bb curls.  I could have gotten 9 full reps but didnt want to go to crazy first day back.  At 75lbs form is good but I could go to 80lbs and loose some form on the last 2 or 3 reps.  What do you think I should do?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

I would up the weight.  just dont sacrafice form too much


----------



## once was fat (Apr 16, 2004)

This is my second workout since I have been back.  

2 hack squats 7/90lbs 7/90lbs
2 quad extensions 8/100lbs 8/90lbs
2 incline bb press  7/155lbs 8/145lbs
2 cabel crossovers 9/70lbs each hand 7/80lbs each hand
2 db military press 7/40lbs each hand 7/40lbs each hand
2 close grip bp 6/125lbs 8/105lbs
2 v bar press downs 9/140lbs 8/150lbs

Diet went like this.  Today is cheat day last cheat day was last friday.

5:30am pre workout  protein shake
7:00am post workout protein shake 1/2cup oats one small apple
10:00am 1/2 cup oats and a protein shake
12:00pm cheat day 7 small slices of pizza one small salad
3:00pm 4 slices 99%ff turkey
tbd.  I am planning on going to the fair tonight and I might go for the one pound braut worst.  If I do cheat again I will not have a scheduled cheat for a while. 

The squats were a lot better since I dropped the weight a little.  I was actually able to walk today.  Great workout.  I cant wait until the next one.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 18, 2004)

Yesterdays diet which was saturday. This was on off day from the gym. 

9:30am protein shake
11:00am 3 slices of turkey 1 cup of cantaloupe
2:00pm lean bunless burger on the foreman with ff cheese onions and tomato slices.
5:00pm one can of tuna
7:00pm 5 krispy kremes
10:00 one cup of lf cottage cheese.

The weekends always fucks me up with my diet.  Its like this excuse comes to me when I think about how skinny I have become and Im like fuck it I need those extra calories knowing that there the wrong calories.  I will atempt to not have a cheat day for the rest of april.  My next shceduled cheat day will be in the first or second week of May. Today's diet has gone well just because I feel so guilty for fri and sat.  Two days in a row for cheating.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 18, 2004)

My diet has been great today due to fealing horrible because of a two day cheat that started at lunch on friday. I hit the gym today and felt really good. 

9:00am protein shake
11:30am post protein shake one small apple
2:00pm 2 low fat burritos.  FF refried beans, ff cheese, lean ground beef cooked and then rinsed in hot water, onions, tomatoes, salsa, and low carb tortillas.  This meal was awesome
5:00pm 2 slices of lean turkey with 1/2 cup lf cottage cheese
7:30 I am planning on brown rice with chicken breast and some green beans or green peas.
10:00pm Im planning on having lf cottage cheese or a protein shake. 

Here is how my workout went today.

2 wide grip pulldowns 8/140lbs 8/130lbs
2 BB rows 9/105lbs 9/115lbs
2 leg curls 9/75lbs 9/75lbs  I will be upping the weight next workout for leg curls
2 bb curls 9/80lbs 8/85lbs
2 hammer cable curls 9/50lbs 9/50lbs
2 calf raises 9/140lbs 9/140lbs upping the weight next workout
2 BB shrugs 9/205lbs  9/205lbs



I also did some ab work after my workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looking good once, especially the BB Curls! Remember, food is not a treat, it's just fuel for the body!


----------



## once was fat (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Looking good once, especially the BB Curls! Remember, food is not a treat, it's just fuel for the body!


Thanks Rock.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 19, 2004)

Today's workout went etremeley well.  I have made some progress already as far as confindince with the squats.  

2 hack squats 9/90lbs plus the slead 9/90lbs
2 quad extensions 9/100 8/100
2 Incline bb press 8/155lbs 8/145lbs
2 cable crossovers 9/70lbs each hand 9/70lbs each hand
2 millitary db press 8/40lbs each hand 7/40lbs each hand
2 close grip bench press 9/105lbs 8/115lbs
2 v bar press downs 9/140lbs 8/150lbs

Diet so far today looks like this

5:45am protein shake pre workout
7:00am post workout protein shake 1/2 cup oats, and one apple
10:30am 1/2 cup oats protein shake
12:30pm brown rice with boneless skinless chicken breast
and this is what I have scheduled for the rest of the day
3:30 1 can tuna with 3 ff rye crackers
5:00pm two hard boiled eggs one small apple
I have a basket ball game at 8:00pm tonight
6:30pm 1/2 cup cottage cheese
10:00pm 2 small chicken breast with green beans.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice incline press, OWF.


----------



## Var (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks good Once!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 19, 2004)

Is that watching or playing at 8?


----------



## once was fat (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Is that watching or playing at 8?


Playing and this time there will only be 5 people showing.  This means no breaks except for time outs.  I will feel like a 70year old tomorow, and I worked out this morning at 6:00am.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks monolith and var.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 19, 2004)

Meal corrections.  I didnt end up going to my basketball game My wife got called into work. 

Instead of chicken breast I will have a ground beef bunless burger with some green beans.

I also had two celery stalks with pb.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice incline BB press!  Why did you drop the weight though?


----------



## once was fat (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nice incline BB press!  Why did you drop the weight though?


I wanted to make sure I got at least 7 reps the 8th rep was really tough.  In the past I was only getting 6 reps struggling.  Next workout for the first two sets I will stay with the same weight.  The morning workouts have been pretty tough.  Im starting to enjoy them though.  What I like about the early morning workouts is when Im done at the gym and that early morning cup of coffee sitting outside before work.  The weather here has been awesome latley.

Thanks for the advise.  Its cool to have some one realize that I could be missing out on something or not pushing hard enough.  Thanks for following my journal PreMier.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

No problem.  Thats what im here for is the support, and make sure you are doing your best.  
You arent the only one dropping your weights, I havent done it yet, but I know for sure I will be.  I have been in the 6-7 rep range and thats going to be a bit heavy soon. Have a great day!


----------



## once was fat (Apr 20, 2004)

Non workout day today.  Here is what the diet looked like.

7:30 am protein shake with small protein bar (prince style) and one apple.
10:00am protein shake with 1/2cup oats
12:30pm 7oz sirloin steak with mixed green veggies and a shimp skewer.
4:00pm 2 whole 3egg white omlete with onions and tomato.
5:00pm snack one small apple. 
6:00pm two protein bars pricne style again.
8:30pm bunless burger on the forman grill with lf cottage cheese and one slice ff cheese.
10:00pm protein shake.  I might use 2%mild with the shake tonight.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 20, 2004)

Is anyone with me when I say non workout days SUCK.

I did do abs at home today though.

3 sets of 20 regular crunches
3 sets of 10 left side crunches
3 sets of 10 right side curnches
3 sets of 10 leg raises from floor


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, non w/o days suck. That's why I started to do cardio, just to do something


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Is anyone with me when I say non workout days SUCK.



I wonder if you'll be saying this in a couple of weeks.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I wonder if you'll be saying this in a couple of weeks.


Once again I wasnt thinking.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I wonder if you'll be saying this in a couple of weeks.




No, I will still be saying they suck because I'll be so freaking sore I won't be able to move.....or maybe not


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm already starting to get sore!


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

I had DOMS last week, but nothing now.  I'm sure I'll be feeling it soon enough.  I recover pretty fast typically.  I HATE days off.  I wish there were no such thing as overtraining


----------



## once was fat (Apr 21, 2004)

Diet sucked today I was really busy at work and actually skipped some meals.

8:00am protein shake one small protein bar, and one small apple
12:00pm T-bone steak, small side salad, ranch beans, and lf cottage cheese.
3:00pm 1/2 cups oats, with one protein shake. 
5:30pm 2 small protein bars
This sounds stupid but I owed my wife a dinner wherever she wanted and she picks pizza. 
8:30 one and 1/2 slices of pizza 4 chicken wings.  The wierd thing is I didnt have an appetite sitting there at the pizza place.  

I am concerned today was a non workout day but when I got home from my basketball game I weighed myself and I was at 165lbs.  That is a 5 pound drop from last week and I am supposed to be bulking.  I cannot afford to loose anymore weight.  It seems like the more healthy I eat the more weight I loose.  I have not been on a low calorie diet either.  Look at my journal.  I think I am pounding down alot of food.  Sometimes 8 meals a day.  I do hope this was only water weight I will check my weight in the morning.  Shit I can seem to gain a pound.  Even with the cheat meals last week It dosent seem to effect me.  I dont even get bloated after eating now.  How am I going to ever build bigger mucles if I cant get the weight up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2004)

You lost a bunch of weight Once! Sometimes it's hard to switch your body and metabolism back over so your putting weight back on! But don't worry, it'll come and once is does- Look out!


----------



## once was fat (Apr 22, 2004)

This mornings workout

3 wide grip pulldowns 9/140 8/140 8/140
3 bb rows 9/115 8/115 8/115
3 leg curls 9/90 9/75 9/75
3 bb curls 9/85 7/85 8/75
3 hammer cable curls 9/50 9/50 9/50
3 calf raises 9/120 9/120 9/120 I had to go down on weight because my calfes were cramping up due to last nights basket ball game.
3 bb shrugs 9/205 9/205 9/205



Diet

5:00am protein shake
7:00am post workout protein shake 1/2 cup oats one apple
10:30am protein shake 1/2cup oats
1:00pm baby back ribs light sauce side salad and plain baked potatoe.
3:30pm bunless burger with ff cheese and two celery stalks
7:00pm large chicken breast with greek salad olive oil for dressing with pita bread.
10:30 1/2 cup cottage chesse.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2004)

You call that a bulking diet?   Shit I ate more than that and I'm cutting.
Come on EAT!!  You should be packing in a MINIMUM of 1 C. of at those meals -


----------



## once was fat (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You call that a bulking diet?   Shit I ate more than that and I'm cutting.
> Come on EAT!!  You should be packing in a MINIMUM of 1 C. of at those meals -


When I say 1/2cup that is uncooked.  You think I need to get 1 cup uncooked in each of those meals.  Dam my stomach is hurting after some of those meals.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2004)

Ummm, yeah - 1 C. uncooked oats.  Shove it in!


----------



## once was fat (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok cool.  Thanks Jodi.  Any other recomondations.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, other than olive oil where are the EFA's?


----------



## once was fat (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah, other than olive oil where are the EFA's?


6 fish caps a day.  I just dont list them.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 23, 2004)

Todays workout

3 hack squats 9/90 9/90 8/110
3 quad extensions 9/100 8/100 8/90
3 incline bb press 8/155 6/155 8/135
3 cable crossovers 9/70 9/70 9/70
3 db milltary press 7/40 7/40 8/40
3 close grip bench press 8/115 8/115 7/115
3 v bar press downs 8/150 8/140 8/140


I tried to eat as much as I could today.  I will start to add more oats and cottage cheese to begin with, thanks to jodi.  I have been eating my meals at 1/2 cup and now I will go with a full cup in replace of the 1/2 cup diet.  Some foods were ok some were not.  The more I ate the more hungry I got today.

5:30am protein shake
7:00am protein shake 1 cup oats one apple
9:30am new your strip steak 2 whole eggs 5 slices of ww french toast with sugar free syrup
12:30pm 1bowl miso soup 13 pieces of sushi
4:00pm protein bar 30g protein
7:00pm bowl of potatoe soup 1 taco 1 cheese echilada, black beans and some tortilla chips with salsa.
11:30 protein shake


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

> The more I ate the more hungry I got today.


 Funny how that works eh? 

Is that super fish oil or regular?  If it's regular you should probably increase it a bit.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Funny how that works eh?
> 
> Is that super fish oil or regular?  If it's regular you should probably increase it a bit.


Its the regular one from costco.  So you think 10 should do?


----------



## once was fat (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Its the regular one from costco.  So you think 10 should do?


On the bottle it say's concentrate.  1000mg per cap but then it says 300mg of omega 3.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah, go for 10.  That should be plenty.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 25, 2004)

Today's workout

4 wide grip pulldowns 9/140 9/140 9/130 9/130
4 bb rows 9/115 9/115 8/105 8/105
4 leg curls 9/90 9/75 9/75 9/75
4 hammer cable curls 9/60 9/60 9/60 9/50
4 bb curls 7/95 7/85 7/85 8/75
4 calf raises 9/140 9/140 9/140 9/140
4 shoulder shrugs 9/185 9/185 9/185 9/185

I had to drop the weight on bb curls and on shrugs do to me messing up my back.  I think my form and the number of sets on the bb rows killed me.  My back is out of wack and hurting.  I have been using ice all day.  Hopefull it will no interfear with tomorows wokrout.  I will replace bb rows with hammer strength machine rows.  I had an injury when I was younger.  I fell down 3 flights of stairs and I have had a problem ever since. 

Diet wasnt to good I broke down and cheated.  I wasnt supposed to cheat until next month but oh well. 

8:00am protein shake
11:00am 1 and 1/2 ww bagle with light cream cheese with one protein shake
2:30 99%ff turkey chili burritos with low carb low fat tortillas 2 tortillas with one whole can of the chili.
6:00pm A big n tasy with some fries.
8:30pm protein shake
before bed I will have a cup of lf cottage cheese.

I did go on my first semi long mnt bike ride on my new diamondback.  Well it isnt that long but there were some great long hills which got my heart rate up.  Total ride 6.5 miles.  Dam that was fun.  I didnt think I would have a good time since I had worked out early this morning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like a good w/o!  Congrats on your new bike, that's how I lost 115lbs. Don't sweat the cheat, your bulking now some aren't ya? I try to keep it to a minimum but don't lose any sleep if I cheat on a bulk sometimes.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Workouts looking good.  I am sorry to hear about your back.  Like rock said, your bulking... no worries


----------



## once was fat (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks rock and premier.  Well things are actually worse now.  Im really fucking pissed off more at myself than anything.  I will never attempt to workout in the evening again.  I woke up late this morning and my back was still hurting.  I did have enough time to go to the gym but didnt want my back to get worse.  I actually feal ok now.  I decided to go after work today.  What a big mistake.  

I had to fucking wait 40minutes to get on the hack squat machine.  I was like ok I will do regular squats then.  Nope that was taken as well. So I decided to mix up my whole routine as far as what exersises I would do first and last.  Every fucking spot that I neaded was taken.  I had to park outside of the gym parking lot to get into the gym.  To make things worse there were lines with people sitting on the dam floor waiting for someone to get done.  There were groups of 4 alternating so I couldnt even work in a set.  People talking on there fucking cell phones having converstations.  It was so bad that after my 4th set of squats I tried to get going on the next exersise.  At this point I didnt care what I was supposed to do next I just wanted to get on or setup with my next exersise.  It tooks 40 minutes to get squats done and then I waited aroung for another 20 minutes trying to do somthingl.  Finally after being there for 1 hour and only have completed one exercsise I was like fuck this shit Im out of here.   Im more pissed at myself than anything as this is the first time I have ever skipped out of the gym.  For now on morning only.  The weird thing is I havent been to the gym in a few weeks at night and the clients have totally changed.  Oh and one last thing even the fucking trainers and I mean all of them were there training multiple people at one time.  

Im done bitching now but inconsiderate people really piss me off.


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

I cant train nights at my gym either.  When I was working days, and hitting the gym around 6pm, I ALWAYS had to wait for equipment.  Most aggravating thing in the world.
  Workouts are looking good though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 26, 2004)

Gotta learn to work in with people! It's a bitch but its the only way in the evenings. Sorry you had such a crappy time!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn fuck that.. There was a guy on the extension machine the other day READING THE FUCKING PAPER!!!  I grabbed it from him after asking nicely for him to work in... Threw it to the floor and said get the fuck off the machine and stop wasting my time.  He went to the front desk adn said I threatened him blah blah blah.  I know the people there, and told them the situation, and the guy laughed and said dont do it again.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 26, 2004)

that a boy Premier and OWF things are looking good, keep on going, thing are going to get interesting in a few weeks


----------



## once was fat (Apr 26, 2004)

What should I do since I missed a workout.  Tuesday and wednesday are my days off.  Should I workolut tuesday or wednesday to make up for it?  Or should I skip it and go to the next scheduled routine.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 27, 2004)

i dont know but I need to know the same thing b/c it might happen to me at the end of this week


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2004)

I was in a similar situation and TP said not to skip the workout, but try to fit it in somehow.  Better a slight deviation to the schedule rather than a complete omission.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 29, 2004)

Here was todays workout.  

Hack squats 7/90 8/90 8/90 7/90
quad extensions 9/100 7/100 8/90 8/90
incline bb bench 7/155 7/145 8/135 7/135
cable crossovers 9/70 9/70 9/60 9/60
db millitary press 6/40 6/40 6/35 6/35
cg bench press 7/105 8/95 7/95 8/95
v bar press downs 9/140 8/140 8/140 8/140

I will be adding weight on the hack squats next workout.  As you can tell with doing four sets I had to drop the weight in the last 3 exercises.  The worst was db millitary press.  Dam I feel like a weakling when it comes to those and squats.  Since doing squats over the las few weeks even though im not pumping out alot of weight I have seen a diffrence in my leg deffinition not much but its a plus. 

I have also been really busy at work and have not had proper sleep.  Tuesday golf tournament all day and then a baseball game with clients untill late night.  Wednesday another all day golf tournament and then  a late night marketing basketball game.  The sun and heat has torn me up.  Looking forward to a rest day on saturday although I will probably go mountain biking in the desert.  

My diet has been lacking in the consistancy area however I am still meeting my protein requirements.  I know this might not be the right thing to do but I have been eating carbs before bed or as my last meal and it seems to have helped me with early morning workouts.


----------



## once was fat (May 1, 2004)

Yesterdays workout

5 Lat pull down 8/140 8/140 8/140 8/130 8/130
5 machine row's 9/180 9/180 9/175 9/175 8/175
5 leg curls          9/90 9/90 8/75 8/75 8/75
5 cable hammer curls  9/60 9/60 9/60 9/50 9/50
5 bb curls           8/ 85 8/75 8/75 8/65 8/65
5 calf raises        9/170 9/170 9/170 9/170 9/170
5 bb shoulder shrugs  9/205 9/205 9/295 9/205 9/205


I had a great workout.  Doing 5 sets really affected my weight when It came to bb curls.  I was in and out in about one hour.  I supersetted lat pulldown with leg curls, and bb curls with calf raises.


----------



## once was fat (May 2, 2004)

Today's workout really kicked my ass.  There were times at the end of the workout that I could barely lift anything.  2 hours after the workout my arms were still shaking. 


hack squat 7/110 8/110 8/90 7/90 7/90 7/90
leg extensions  9/100 9/100 9/100 9/100 8/90 8/90
bb incline press 8/155 6/155 8/145 6/145 7/135 7/135
cable crossovers  9/70 8/80 9/70 9/70 9/70 9/60
millitary db press  7/40 5/40 6/35 7/35 6/35 6/35
close grip bench press 8/95 8/95 8/95 8/95 8/95 7/95
v-bar press downs 9/140 8/140 9/130 8/130 8/130 8130

These workouts are getting very challenging.


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2004)

Good job Once


----------



## once was fat (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Good job Once


Thanks


----------



## once was fat (May 3, 2004)

As if the last workout wasnt hard this was harder and will get even tuffer over the next week.

6 wide grip pulldowns 9/130x5 9/120
6 leg curls  9/95x2 9/75x4
6 machine rows 9/180 9/170x5
6 hammer cable curls 9/60x2 9/50x3 9/40
6 bb curls  9/75x2 9/65x4
6 calf raises 9/170x6
6 shoulder shrugs 9/205x6

I did go down in weight on the wide grip pulldowns because my form was getting out of whack and was using more body movement.  Because of the 10lb drop form was much better and I my lats got a better workout.  Still didnt get my usuall weight on bb curls.  Anything over 4 sets has affected my usual weight on bb curls.  Never the less this was a taxing workout.  You seriously have to be mentally prepared when doing this many sets.  Doms has set in.  I worked my biceps today and I already feel my caps on my biceps acheing.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, I'm sore today Once. And I have to do Chest/Tris and all this morning. I can hardly move my arms, I have no idea how I'm going to do this  Looks like a good workout!


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

This program is getting to be fun, I like it when I workout and it is difficult to perform normal tasks like washing your hair


----------



## once was fat (May 6, 2004)

Another crazy crazy workout.  All I have to say is this is pure hell and its not over yet.  My joints are taking a beating but I know for sure I am getting bigger.  I did get a comment today that my shoulders and neck are getting broader.  I also had a compliment when one of my buddy's said dam whats up with those veins on your arms.  I have put some more fat on my tummy but when I cut I know I can get rid of it quick.  


hack squats 8/110x2 7/130x4 7/110
leg extensions 8/100x 7
Incline bb bench 7/155 6/155 7/145x3 8/135 6/135
cable crossovers 9/70x4 9/60x2 8/70
millitary db press 8/35 7/35 6/35x5
close grip bench  8/95 7/105x2 7/95 6/95 7/95 8/95
v-bar press downs  9/140 7/140 9/130 9/130 8/130 8/130 6/150


Its kinda of weird.  I can push down alot of weight with the v-bar pressdowns but my close grip bench press is pretty weak.  Also my shoulders really need alot of work.  I seam to get very winded and shortness of breath when it comes to millitary db press.  I duno? 

I cant wait for this phase to be over.  While at the gym Im like ok one more set and Im done and Im getting the fuck out of this place, but when I get home I sit outside and have a protein shake I feal really good that I was able to complete the days workout.  This phase 1 has been really tough.  I did stop posting my diet because Im eating like a mad man now.  Just about anything in sight as long as its healthy I consume it.  I am on this ww bagle kick post workout.  Hope its ok.  Three cups of oats started to get very tiring.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Workout looks good.  My military's are suffering big time.  Its just an overhead movement, and those are usually harder for people.


----------



## once was fat (May 6, 2004)

Thanks PreMier.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, and my pushdown is much more impressive than my CG Bench. Even fresh I can't do very much on CG Bench so I wouldn't sweat it. Looks like you are doing great!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> I cant wait for this phase to be over.



That does seem to the consensus at this point of the program.


----------



## X Ring (May 7, 2004)

i only got 56 more sets to go, i figured this last week is about 1575 reps, thats not bad, or at least I tell myself that


----------



## once was fat (May 10, 2004)

Phase 1 is over for me and dam Im tired.


I took a break from the computer this weekend.  Here is Friday's and this mornings workouts.



Friday

Hack squats 130/8x4 110/8x4
leg extentions 100/9x8
Bb incline bench  155/7x2  145/7x2  135/8x3  135/7x1
cable crossovers  9/70x4  9/60x4  Weight increase on this exercise
db millitary press 40/6x3  35/6x4  35/7
close grip bench press  95/8x8
v-bar pressdowns 140/9x5  130/9x2 120/9


Today's workout Monday. 

lat pull down 130/9x4  120/9x4
leg curls 95/8x3  75/7x3 75/6x2
machine rows  180/9x5  170/9x3
cable hammer curls 60/9 50/9x6 40/8
bb curl 65/8x6 65/7x2 I have lost weight on this exersise.
calf raises 170/9x8
shoulder shrugs 205/9x8



So far I have a 5lb gain while bulking.  I wasnt gaining anything up untill a week ago.  Its feel like the whole 5lbs has gone to my stomach.  I hate feeling bloated all the time.  Its seems if im going to gain any weight I have to eat untill my stomach starts hurting every meal.  This phase was very tough.  Im glad its over for now.  I do think I felt some effects of overtraining.  This is the first time ever where I had to kick my own ass to get to the gym on the last week of phase 1.  All in all it was a great phase.  Next phase  I will push my legs harder.


----------

